# Jemima Had a baby!!!



## lazyislandkat (Feb 2, 2008)

This is weird - and goes against nearly everything that I've read!

When I got Jemima 31 whole days ago I thought she might have been pregnant because there was a male in their tank and after about a week her tummy looked biggish - well bigger than when I got her. But then after a couple of weeks it just stayed the same size - so I figured I was just feeding her more than the pet shop did. After about 3 weeks I thought that she couldn't be pregnant because she hadn't had any babies. So far it seems pretty logical - right??

Last night Jemima didn't want to come out of the cage, she came to the door and sniffed at me several times, but she didn't come out. Daisy came out for a little bit, but not as long as usual. I never force them to come or stay out - if they want to be in their cage I let them be. I didn't really think anything of it at the time.

Now, this afternoon when I got home Jemima was curled up in a cardboard tube - not unusual, except she didn't come out when I changed their food. Daisy was normal. It was about 3 hours later when I heard this funny squeeky noise comming from the cage - not their usual sound. AND THERE IS A SINGLE PINK BABY IN THE CARDBOARD TUBE!!!! Jemima hasn't built a nest at all - just ploped down in the tunnel! It seems to be feeding and stuff, it's moving and Jemima looks fine - she came out to get a piece of apple and then went back to eat it whilst the baby snuggled her - I assume feeding?

I have put a partition in the cage so that Daisy has the top half of the cage and Jemima and the bub have the bottom. I already had all of it worked out a few weeks ago when I thought one or both of them were going to have babies.

It's been quite a few hours since I noticed the baby, and it looked like she hadn't only just had it, maybe a few hours old? Then again I've never seen a new born rat in real life. How long does it take to give birth to a litter - or is she only going to have 1??? Her belly wasn't that big - as I said I gave up thinking she was pregnant cause it stopped growing. There was only a little bit of blood in the cardboard tube - but if I wasn't looking for it I wouldn't have even noticed.

Also is this like the longest rat pregnancy ever??? It's been 31 days since I got the 2 girls, and DAISY IS A GIRL - AND QUITE CLEARLY JEMIMA IS TOO! 

What's the go here??? This isn't a text book pregnancy/birth as far as I can see!!!

I havn't had a good look at bub yet cause it's a bit hard to see in the tube and I'm quite happy to leave Jemima to do her stuff.

I'll update tomorrow - maybe there might be more pinkies??


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. Pretty weird. Only one baby and it took her so long??? Are you sure she's a rat? (Just kidding). I've never heard of this before either. But I guess weird stuff happens.


----------



## lazyislandkat (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, 36 hours after I noticed the little bub - there is still only 1!!! So I guess she is only going to have 1!!! 

Mum and bub (and aunty and grandma) are doing fine. I havn't gotten too close yet, but from what I can see it has a nice milk band and looks pink and happy. I think I might name the little guy 'Uno' - as in number 1!

Jemima has made a little nest out of paper, fluff from her hammock and bits an pieces - she is in the corner of the cage and moved herself and baby over there (only a few centimetres from where she was. I didn't think she would be very comfortable in a tube so I'm glad she moved. 

Aunty Daisy has gone crazy - Crazy Daisy!!! She knows some thing is up and I think she is missing the play fights she has with Jemima.

Can taking a photo with flash hurt a new baby? I know their eyes arn't open but you arn't ment to take flash photos of baby birds before their eyes are open - just wondering?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

are you 100% sure the other rat is female? 

I looked back over your previous posts & I don't see any pictures of Daisy

(did I miss them somewhere?)


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6543.html

It has pictures of both on there x


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

ok, missed those... thanks BeanieBoo

guess its time for rattie porno pics to get second opinions


----------



## lazyislandkat (Feb 2, 2008)

I have my husband hunting for the camera right now - it's in one of those 'safe places' LOL!!!


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Weird. It isn't the longest ever, I've seen someone that had a litter at 5 weeks - and freakily not one died.


----------



## lazyislandkat (Feb 2, 2008)

Well Uno is doing fine. I picked (her?) up this morning - so tiney!! Jemima was a bit weird but she was ok.

We found our camera - it got left in a friends car and they are away at the moment!!! I'm sooo pisses off cause I can't take photos of little Uno going through the stages of babyhood!!

I'm just letting Jemima do her thing. It's amazing that eventhough she is a baby herself and this is her first litter (don't know if you can call it a litter), she knows exactly what to do! 

She looks like she is going to be a light colour - maybe blonde like her mum (and the rat I think is her dad). She has a dark patch near the top of her tail/lower back and it kind of extends to her left leg. Time will tell though - it's exciting. I can't imagine what people feel when they have lots of babies... I only have 1.

Since she is an only child and I have enough room for 3 rats (as long as she is a female) then I will keep her.


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

I think a reason that the pregnancy lasted so long was because she only had one. Generally with smaller litters a rodent can go longer, and with larger litters, they will have them early or right on their due date.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe rats (and other rodents) can, in a sense, "stop" a pregnancy if they're stressed or feel uneasy, and once they're comfortable again they let the pregnancy continue. I'm not really sure, but I've heard stuff like that before.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Almi said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe rats (and other rodents) can, in a sense, "stop" a pregnancy if they're stressed or feel uneasy, and once they're comfortable again they let the pregnancy continue. I'm not really sure, but I've heard stuff like that before.


I've heard of that too. I'm pretty sure I something about it on TV, but I think it was an armadilo?? :? I'm really not sure, but it might have been because she had a single bub..... either way, it happened. Its just one of those freak things I guess.....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Almi said:


> I think a reason that the pregnancy lasted so long was because she only had one. Generally with smaller litters a rodent can go longer, and with larger litters, they will have them early or right on their due date.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe rats (and other rodents) can, in a sense, "stop" a pregnancy if they're stressed or feel uneasy, and once they're comfortable again they let the pregnancy continue. I'm not really sure, but I've heard stuff like that before.


The long pregnancy probably was probably because of a post-partum pregnancy. If she was impregnated in her post-estrous heat, Nature gives the present litter a chance and holds off on the birth of the 2nd litter from 28 days on. 

Were there babies in with your girls when you got them? Or maybe the babies died? Which is possible since your little girly seems to reabsorb most of the litter. Did you get these girls from a feeder tank which means the babies were taken away for sure. Is she really young? they often only have 2-5 bubs.then.


----------

